# NuVet in the Contract - Breeder Red Flag or Back Out?



## ehleinbach (Jan 27, 2020)

I am new to vizslas, and dogs for that matter. I thought I found a great breeder and put down a deposit but i'm having second thoughts after talking to my friend who's family breeds labs. The breeder just sent a message to me about the NuVet Plus vitamin that she requires to be taken by the pup for the first two years or else the 2 year hip guarantee is null. I didn't think too much about this before when she mentioned a vitamin supplement on the phone 1) because i didn't know better that a vitamin wasn't standard practice (shame on me) 2) she explained how it was just apart of her food routine for her pups and they have helped with her pup's allergies. She was very open about the issues she has seen in the vizsla breed as well as ones with her pups i.e., sometimes sensitive tummy (so opt for not having chicken as the first ingredient, go with lamb) and using gentle shampoos because vizsla skin can be more sensitive. She has all the paperwork from OFA for hips, eyes and elbows, AKC papers super responsive, educated on the breed. Everything else checkouts, but after reading about the NuVet kickbacks I feel like i should back out. 

Would it be stupid to go ahead with the pup with that language in the contract?
would it be even worse to take the risk and not take the supplement and possibly run into a health issue within the first two year? The contract only includes getting a refund. Its not like i would get a new puppy, nor would i give her up anyway. Thoughts on this rookie mistake?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't sign a contract with that in it, but others might. Check with your local Vizsla club, and local Vizsla rescue, and see if they have any info on this breeder. Most of the local groups know who the good ,and bad breeders are.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I would check and ask around about the breeder from a variety of sources. How many dogs and puppy owners from their breeding have you met or talked to? I like to look up the OFA tests and other accomplishments of not just the sire and the dam but the wider breeding program they have produced. I am not familiar with the vitamin practice, it could make sense, if all the other checks are ok, but that would be my last check point.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I had the same provision from my breeder and I had no issues with that .IMO there is no nothing wrong with extra vitamins for your dog other than that little extra cost. You can always give up on that after guarantee expires. I also would like to add, that when your dog get older you will go out of your way to provide extra vitamins. 

If I had to do it again, I would do the vitamins in a heart beat.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

well, how would the breeder now if you gave them to your dog or not?




When we got our male the breeder told us we should wait at least a year before having him fixed. She also said she was going to put in her contract soon that you had to wait 2 years.


We did some research and decided that we would wait for 2 years before getting him fixed.


But real world the breeder did not know when it was done.


I know you sign a contract but you may be under duress when doing so.


If you are comfortable with the breeder other than the vitamin thing I would not think the vitamins will be overly expensive in the big picture. 
.


If you can only purchase the vitamins from the breeder it could just be an income stream for her. I would be more suspect.


Talk with your vet about the extra vitamins.
(We do use a supplement vitamin/probiotic with our 2)


Not a rookie mistake. You asked before you leaped.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

ehleinbach said:


> I am new to vizslas, and dogs for that matter. I thought I found a great breeder and put down a deposit but i'm having second thoughts after talking to my friend who's family breeds labs. The breeder just sent a message to me about the NuVet Plus vitamin that she requires to be taken by the pup for the first two years or else the 2 year hip guarantee is null. I didn't think too much about this before when she mentioned a vitamin supplement on the phone 1) because i didn't know better that a vitamin wasn't standard practice (shame on me) 2) she explained how it was just apart of her food routine for her pups and they have helped with her pup's allergies. She was very open about the issues she has seen in the vizsla breed as well as ones with her pups i.e., sometimes sensitive tummy (so opt for not having chicken as the first ingredient, go with lamb) and using gentle shampoos because vizsla skin can be more sensitive. She has all the paperwork from OFA for hips, eyes and elbows, AKC papers super responsive, educated on the breed. Everything else checkouts, but after reading about the NuVet kickbacks I feel like i should back out.
> 
> Would it be stupid to go ahead with the pup with that language in the contract?
> would it be even worse to take the risk and not take the supplement and possibly run into a health issue within the first two year? The contract only includes getting a refund. Its not like i would get a new puppy, nor would i give her up anyway. Thoughts on this rookie mistake?


Huh. Sounds to me like the breeder knows there are genetic issues with her line. So the vitamin thing sounds like a CYA thing to me.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

cosmoKenney said:


> Huh. Sounds to me like the breeder knows there are genetic issues with her line. So the vitamin thing sounds like a CYA thing to me.



Funny. You think vitamins cure genetic issues?? Please tell us more. 

IMO she/he is doing great thing. Many owners upon receipt of their puppies will put them on absolutely the cheapest kibble available with very little to no nutritional value to it. At least addition of decent vitamins gives the puppies a chance to fight whatever comes their way, before their immune system is fully developed. 

Oh, BTW, millions of dollars are spent on humans for the vitamins on daily bases, so why not spent just few extra bucks to take care of your pooches? Skip couple of Starbucks visits a week and the vitamins are paid for. Your dog will thank you for it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It is not that a breeder recommends these vitamins, that causes a problem. All breeders make recommendations concerning puppies they have sold. 
It's voiding the health guarantee in the contract, that I have a problem with. I haven't read that this vitamin prevents hip dysplasia. So how could not using it void the hip guarantee.

I'm not sure how many breeders have this in their contract. I believe Golden Meadows, and Red Dog Ranch are a couple that do.

To each their own. 
We don't all have to have the same opinion on something. In fact we rarely do.


----------



## ehleinbach (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you for all the input! I talked to the breeder and she took it out of the contract. She said her personal experience is that of it helping her pups so thats why she uses it. Was completely upfront that she recieves a kickback, but she was perfectly OK with me not using the product.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Kedves said:


> Funny. You think vitamins cure genetic issues?? Please tell us more.


Why the aggression? My post was offensive to you?
I didn't say cure. I was thinking that maybe the breeder thinks it will help prevent development of a known defect, or will delay it until the "return your puppy for any health concern" clause is expired?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't like the language of the contract, but sort of understand the position, somewhat. I can see specifying vitamins, but not a specific brand.
This requirement is not a "deal breaker" to me, but I would have to be confident of everything else involved. Worse thing that can happen is the dog has very expensive pee for two years. It's not going to harm the puppy taking vitamins.
As for the hips guarantee??? Vitamins or not, I personally have never heard of a person returning a dog to a breeder that has been in their household for close to two years, after the x-rays were done. Maybe it happens, but I've never heard of it. Secondly, other than a crippling case of obvious hip dysplasia, the OFA cert is really a check in the box if you intend to breed, or carry on the line. She's kind of banking on that you're not going to go through the OFA cert cost and x-rays.
I'm a strong proponent of vitamins and supplements, both human,and animal, but a genetic fault is not going to be erased, or abated, with vitamins.
it's up to you.


----------



## Txmoses (Aug 15, 2021)

ehleinbach said:


> I am new to vizslas, and dogs for that matter. I thought I found a great breeder and put down a deposit but i'm having second thoughts after talking to my friend who's family breeds labs. The breeder just sent a message to me about the NuVet Plus vitamin that she requires to be taken by the pup for the first two years or else the 2 year hip guarantee is null. I didn't think too much about this before when she mentioned a vitamin supplement on the phone 1) because i didn't know better that a vitamin wasn't standard practice (shame on me) 2) she explained how it was just apart of her food routine for her pups and they have helped with her pup's allergies. She was very open about the issues she has seen in the vizsla breed as well as ones with her pups i.e., sometimes sensitive tummy (so opt for not having chicken as the first ingredient, go with lamb) and using gentle shampoos because vizsla skin can be more sensitive. She has all the paperwork from OFA for hips, eyes and elbows, AKC papers super responsive, educated on the breed. Everything else checkouts, but after reading about the NuVet kickbacks I feel like i should back out.
> 
> Would it be stupid to go ahead with the pup with that language in the contract?
> would it be even worse to take the risk and not take the supplement and possibly run into a health issue within the first two year? The contract only includes getting a refund. Its not like i would get a new puppy, nor would i give her up anyway. Thoughts on this rookie mistake?


----------



## Txmoses (Aug 15, 2021)

The nuvet is only $169 for a yr supply. So I don't understand what the fuss is about. 
Any supplement to add to a dogs diet is a plus in my book.
Alot of well known breeders require it these days, so that should mean it a good product.
Lots of good reviews attached


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Txmoses said:


> The nuvet is only $169 for a yr supply. So I don't understand what the fuss is about.
> Any supplement to add to a dogs diet is a plus in my book.
> Alot of well known breeders require it these days, so that should mean it a good product.
> Lots of good reviews attached


good breeders breed good dogs that don't require supplements imo..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a difference in a breeder recommending something. Than making something mandatory in a contract, and receiving a kick back from it.
It may not bother some people, but it rubs others the wrong way.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Txmoses said:


> ... Any supplement to add to a dogs diet is a plus in my book. ...


I feel just the opposite: I need a good reason & credible recommendation (e.g., from a vet) before giving my dogs any supplement. Especially because supplements are not regulated in any real way.



> ... Lots of good reviews attached


And some not so good - this one begins "NuVet is a scam." NuVet - Kick Back Scam?


----------

